# PS3 Media Server ?



## Pwman (Mar 1, 2010)

Anyone using the JAVA based PS3 Media Server. I have a lot of MP3's I would love to stream from an external HD hooked to my desktop. I'm trying to figure out how to minimize the number of electronics hooked up in my mancave, and it would be nice to have the PS3 pull triple duty.


----------



## snowmanick (Oct 16, 2007)

You can stream MP3's with the PS3 (not lossless files though ). Its a feature you can access though the menu on the PS3, the computer just needs to have sharing enabled. At least with Win7, possibly others but never tried it with any of the XP machines I have so I can't verify. Also, its an easy swap to put in a larger laptop HD if you want to just load them on the PS3.


----------



## Rudiepoo1 (Mar 10, 2009)

Or why not just rip your collection or transfer them over to have them available locally. I've recently upgraded the hard drive on my original phat 40g to a 320g and have been a mad man with ripping all of my music collection. I have everything encoded as AAC 320kbs and upconverted to 176. Sounds pretty **** good and it's nice to easily have access to my ever growing music collection.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm using PS3 Media Server and it works well. I'm not doing anything other than streaming MP3s.

You can find some user input here. The forum on the site would also yield some good information.

From what you describe, it should do the job for you.


----------



## Pwman (Mar 1, 2010)

I downloaded PS3 Media Server this morning and its playing music from my hard drive as we speak. It took about 10 minutes to set up and download. Meanwhile I been screwing around with Windows 7 and Media Player for hours trying to find out where I went wrong or what box I didn't check. I checked and PS3 Media Server does play FLAC and stream video. All I wanted was a way to play my large collection of MP3s through my PS3.


----------



## Pwman (Mar 1, 2010)

Rudiepoo1 said:


> Or why not just rip your collection or transfer them over to have them available locally. I've recently upgraded the hard drive on my original phat 40g to a 320g and have been a mad man with ripping all of my music collection. I have everything encoded as AAC 320kbs and upconverted to 176. Sounds pretty **** good and it's nice to easily have access to my ever growing music collection.


Thats a good idea! I've been looking at upgrading my 120gb slim and the 2.5 drives are getting real cheap. A lot of the digital music I own is MP3 only. Most of it is ripped at "cd quality" bit rates from 192kbps to 320kbps but some are only 128 kbps or so mostly stuff I dont listen to. Today has been nice just being able to access my digital music without having to burn a CD or load up a USB device.


----------

